# A few pics for you



## Michael Camp (Jun 9, 2003)

Before and after with front and side euro clears.


----------



## Michael Camp (Jun 9, 2003)

*After*

from the front


----------



## Michael Camp (Jun 9, 2003)

*The interior*

a little different


----------



## Michael Camp (Jun 9, 2003)

*A couple of reflections*

#1


----------



## Michael Camp (Jun 9, 2003)

#2


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I've never seen anthricite grey. Individual color? The top picture looks like steel grey to me but the bumper shot looks much different.:dunno:


----------



## Michael Camp (Jun 9, 2003)

#3


----------



## Michael Camp (Jun 9, 2003)

it is a metallic dark grey.


----------



## Michael Camp (Jun 9, 2003)

When sparkling it will reflect a blue sky and any clouds.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I like the color in the pic above and the bumper close up. Very interesting and unique.:thumbup:


----------

